# Word of the Week



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

First word of the week of the year: codswallop. 

Codswallop should be particularly easy to use on WB, as there is frequently a lot of codswallop spewed - perhaps why John Prine's "Big Ole Goofy World" came to mind last night as I was pondering music that fits for WB.

Codswallop means nonsense, rubbish.

Barry's post in the world's oldest trees thread could have easily used codswallop:


barry richardson said:


> Cool pictures, wish they named the species, I recognize Bilbao, and bristlecone, and banyon, that's about it... can anyone help me get past the Bs codswallop?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2015)

In addition to codswallop there is usually a generous amount of malarkey here as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> First word of the week of the year: codswallop.
> 
> Codswallop should be particularly easy to use on WB, as there is frequently a lot of codswallop spewed - perhaps why John Prine's "Big Ole Goofy World" came to mind last night as I was pondering music that fits for WB.
> 
> ...



Henry you need to start a thread each week titled WOTW like Marc QOTW. I'll do it for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

Go figure. That is the perfect word for Henry to come up with. I know another word that means the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Go figure. That is the perfect word for Henry to come up with. I know another word that means the same thing.



Does it rhyme with "full spit"?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

I was pretty sure that was a dirty word before verifying the definition(I can't be the only person who thinks Henry is full of codswallop and thus checked the accuracy of the chosen word). 

Nicely done, Henry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

BS is a helluva lot easier to type and spell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 1, 2015)

Kinda like Horse Pucky then?


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> Kinda like Horse Pucky then?



Isn't that what the Canadian Amish use to play hockey?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 1, 2015)

I am absolutely gobsmacked that language such as "codswallow" is allowed here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

I went to thesaurus.com and grabbed the synonyms for bullshite . . . .


bull
crap
bunk
drivel
gibberish
guff
hogwash
nonsense
rubbish
baloney
bosh
bunkum
flim-flam
hokum
hooey
malarkey
moonshine
phooey
poppycock
posh
And last but not least there is the best synonym for bullshite . . .


Henryism - the telling of tall tales, exaggerating one's own intelligence and accomplishments, and in general avoiding the truth by any and all means.
_ noun_ -stupid or untrue talk or writing; nonsense.
_ verb - _talk nonsense to (someone), typically to be misleading or deceptive.
example - _Tony expertly illustrated his Henryistic acumen when he muttered the Henryism that he's a native Mississippian, when in fact everyone knows he was born in Georgia, reared in Louisiana, and educated in North Carolina._

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Codswallop. Pure codswallop.

Since this is my thread, shouldn't I have the right to purge such unrequested and unwelcomed codswallop?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> Since this is my thread, shouldn't I have the right to purge such unrequested and unwelcomed codswallop?



You bet Henry knock yourself out (please!) all you have to do is find the moderator tools . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> Codswallop. Pure codswallop.
> 
> Since this is my thread, shouldn't I have the right to purge such unrequested and unwelcomed codswallop?



BS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> Codswallop. Pure codswallop.
> 
> Since this is my thread, shouldn't I have the right to purge such unrequested and unwelcomed codswallop?





Kevin said:


> You bet Henry knock yourself out (please!) all you have to do is find the moderator tools . . . . .



This is the only moderator tool Henry needs to get rid of all the codswallop he spreads around here!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You bet Henry knock yourself out (please!) all you have to do is find the moderator tools . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ludicrous pipe dream...Ouch


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm thinking boorish and odious may need to be future words of the week.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm thinking boorish and odious may need to be future words of the week.



@SENC I bet this qualifies for a shovel ready project!!


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> @SENC I bet this qualifies for a shovel ready project!!


I can assure you no codswallop will be required in describing the odious and boorish behavior of our resident troll. I mean leprechaun. And if you continue with your sycophantic and obsequious ministration to the texichaun in his efforts to besmirch my good name, I will be left with no alternative but to scour my healthy lexicon for words to describe your own peculiarity. I hope this will dissuade further negative commentary, so that this soliloquy closes the matter rather than serving as incunabula of retribution more severe than you are capable of comprehending.

Wow, that even impresses me!

Check it out, Joe... I went for $5 words this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> I can assure you no codswallop will be required in describing the odious and boorish behavior of our resident troll. I mean leprechaun. And if you continue with your sycophantic and obsequious ministration to the texichaun in his efforts to besmirch my good name, I will be left with no alternative but to scour my healthy lexicon for words to describe your own peculiarity. I hope this will dissuade further negative commentary, so that this soliloquy closes the matter rather than serving as incunabula of retribution more severe than you are capable of comprehending.
> 
> Wow, that even impresses me!




Man that's amazing. Can you post the web link where you copied that from?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mods where the hell are ya when we need you!!!! How do you let him use all those  words............ There has to be some kind of rule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Add Your, You're, Their, There, and They're to your list of words for future weeks. Wouldn't hurt a few to check them out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2015)

I bet he spent all night typin that out....and I'm pretty sure we're gonna need a bigger shovel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm thinking boorish and odious ....



Pig farts?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Add Your, You're, Their, There, and They're to your list of words for future weeks. Wouldn't hurt a few to check them out.



And _then_ there's those _that's,_ too . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2015)

Then there's than and then, to and too...
:)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> And _then_ there's those _that's,_ too . . .





ripjack13 said:


> Then there's than and then, to and too...
> :)




Baby steps, gentlemen... Baby steps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Add Your, You're, Their, There, and They're to your list of words for future weeks. Wouldn't hurt a few to check them out.





Kevin said:


> And _then_ there's those _that's,_ too . . .





ripjack13 said:


> Then there's than and then, to and too...
> :)





JR Custom Calls said:


> Baby steps, gentlemen... Baby steps



Yep. Ya'll are confusin the Tonys somethin awful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2015)

Now now....don't lose hope fellas...Henry's letting loose with...oh...wait...that reminds me...don't forget lose and loose.....lol
Now what was I sayin? Can I get a Harumpf....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Harumpf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Rip I see you watch Hickok45 too - been following him years - love his videos. Man that guy gets gun manufacturers to GIVE him all those cool guns just so he'll do a video review. Luckyyyyyyyyy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 2, 2015)

No dictionary has ever been able to define the difference between "complete" and "finished." However, in a linguistic conference, held in Honolulu, Hawaii and attended by some of the best linguistics in the world, one of them was very clever in a contest between members. 

One finalist in the competition was asked this challenge question: 

Some say there is no difference between "complete" and "finished." Please explain the difference in a way that will be easily understood. 

His response was: 

When you marry the right woman, you are "complete." If you marry the wrong woman, you are "finished." And, when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are "completely finished." 

His answer received a standing ovation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 2, 2015)

This coming from the guy known for his amazing finishes?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

